# Adoption as a Single parent



## Avalanche

Any other single mommas on here?

I've been single over two years now after my ex husband and I separated. I am creeping up to 32 and have one daughter who is nearly 7.

I never saw my daughter being an only child. It's not the life I imagined for her or I. I never wanted more children with my ex but I do want more children. I have no desire to have another baby and do not feel broody but I do feel like I am missing a piece of the puzzle.

I am one of 5 kids and we were all close in ages and growing up and even now we are so close. It hurts my heart that DD is an only child and I'm thinking more and more about adoption, and adopting a child over the age of 5. I've read up on things in my area and I see the process takes about a year. 

Just wondering if any other single mums have gone down this road or a single person has looked at adoption? 

Thanks ladies &#128522;


----------



## missk1989

Avalanche said:


> Any other single mommas on here?
> 
> I've been single over two years now after my ex husband and I separated. I am creeping up to 32 and have one daughter who is nearly 7.
> 
> I never saw my daughter being an only child. It's not the life I imagined for her or I. I never wanted more children with my ex but I do want more children. I have no desire to have another baby and do not feel broody but I do feel like I am missing a piece of the puzzle.
> 
> I am one of 5 kids and we were all close in ages and growing up and even now we are so close. It hurts my heart that DD is an only child and I'm thinking more and more about adoption, and adopting a child over the age of 5. I've read up on things in my area and I see the process takes about a year.
> 
> Just wondering if any other single mums have gone down this road or a single person has looked at adoption?
> 
> Thanks ladies &#128522;

Hi I am not single but have just started the adoption process. I can tell you that they will only allow you to adopt a child at least 2 years younger than your DD. So the oldest child you could adopt would be 5. Even if your dd will be closer to 8 when it finished it will be 5. It takes 6-8 months where we are.


----------



## Avalanche

Hey thanks for the reply! So I wouldn't be able to adopt closer in age or older? I keep hearing that the are so many older children in care. Good luck on your journey &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## missk1989

It may be different in Scotland but in England they wouldn't let you. You want to keep a natural order in your family so they would not allow you to adopt older. Not too sure on the reasoning behind the two years gap but that suits us quite well anyway. Yes there are many older children in need of families but that includes children age 4+. Most children aged 8/9+ often go into long term foster care rather than adoption. That is what we were told at the meeting we went to anyway.


----------

